# pollen traps



## jdittemore (May 31, 2009)

What is the best pollen trap on the market? 
Easiest to use and cheapest to get

Same with proplis traps?

Thank you 
Jeff


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

im not sure what the best one is but no pollen traps are not the same as propolis traps. pollen traps catch pollen and propolis traps is what they fill with the sticky glue like stuff they use to seal the hive up with. theres a market for both pollen and propolis.`


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm fond of the Sundance II, but then I've got top entrances already... I do have to put some wood on it to get it on an eight frame box though...


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I haven't tried the Sundance II yet, but I'm very pleased with the Sundance I. You can put it on and leave it on. Bees still get plenty of pollen for brood - but don't get pollen bound which can be a problem here. Pollen is extremely clean which saves a lot of time picking out the crud -- especially if you plan to sell the pollen. You can empty the drawers from the back of the hive with no smoke or gear. It's certainly not the cheapest, but I believe it is the best.


----------



## SCFarms (Aug 22, 2008)

Dose anyone make a pollen trap that will work with clip pallets, access to the back of a pollen trap is not an option for me


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I believe the sundance fits that bill.

Jean-Marc


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

We make Sundance bottom mount traps to fit the pallet clips. Both right and left hand opening drawers. Contact your nearest dealer. If they can't help you, contact us 518-370-4989, 8:30 to 4:30; Monday-Friday Eastern time. Leave message if you get recording and we will promptly call back. Many references. The finest pollen trap in the world. Beware copies.

Lloyd


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

We use the Sundance ones on pallets and they work really well. You can move the drawer to either side which is a big plus, big drawers hold lots and the pollen is clean. The main thing you have to watch with using on pallets is you have to have it on the two hives facing the same direction and better on all four on the pallet. The bees, being the smart critters they are will go to the hive next to them and are welcomed with open arms by that hive if they are laden with pollen leaving the hive with the pollen trap with a much reduced population if you don't watch it. Best way to use them is to have them on all four hives and they bring in lots of pollen with no changing of populations in the hives.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

SCFarms said:


> Dose anyone make a pollen trap that will work with clip pallets, access to the back of a pollen trap is not an option for me


I use the smaller front mounted traps that screw on on my pallets. Works fine. I'll be emptying today as I bale hay.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

CC Pollen out of Glendale AZ, they run ad in ABL to buy propollos & Pollen


----------

